
How I made my own Amazon Dash button - stelabouras
http://www.stavros.io/posts/emergency-food-button/?print
======
whoiskevin
Wonder when Amazon will just make this easier for everyone. They already have
if it just moves out of beta:
[https://aws.amazon.com/iot/button/](https://aws.amazon.com/iot/button/)

------
suprasanna
Here's another person who had a very cool implementation with the actual
Amazon Dash button. They messed with it (software only) to track baby data!

You could use the same method to track many other things if you got creative.

[https://medium.com/@edwardbenson/how-i-hacked-
amazon-s-5-wif...](https://medium.com/@edwardbenson/how-i-hacked-
amazon-s-5-wifi-button-to-track-baby-data-794214b0bdd8)

~~~
StavrosK
That's another cool solution, but it's more hackish (since you're doing it at
the network level). Too bad the Dash button isn't more hackable, it's a very
nice device.

~~~
hcf
The lithium battery in it is super expensive too, I would be surprised if it
cost less than $5 to make.

------
kjhughes
Cool project, and in case you've never heard of Amazon Dash (as I hadn't)...

Amazon Dash is a button that when pressed will place an order on Amazon via
Wi-Fi, controllable by the Amazon App:

[https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=10667898011](https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=10667898011)

~~~
GabrielF00
Technically, Dash is a different product from Dash Button. The Dash is a
barcode scanner/voice device for Amazon's grocery business (Amazon Fresh). You
say a product's name or scan its barcode and it adds it to your cart on Amazon
Fresh.

[https://fresh.amazon.com/dash/](https://fresh.amazon.com/dash/)

------
TamDenholm
Someone made a programmable button and it looks extremely nice but its very
pricy: [https://flic.io/](https://flic.io/) Tempted to order some and have a
play.

~~~
StavrosK
My problems with the flic is that it's pricy, I don't know how open it is, and
I don't know whether it requires a bluetooth connection with a nearby phone.

------
zorpner
Interestingly, the Dash uses wi-fi controlled by the setup app to be
configured with an Android phone, but because the app can't control the wi-fi
on an iPhone it uses ultrasonic signals:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201746340)

 _You may need to increase your iPhone volume, since Dash Button uses
ultrasonic tones to sync with your iPhone during setup._

~~~
philjohn
That's how the Furby Boom is able to interact with the iPad app ... only
problem is, I can still hear the damn noises despite being 35!

------
Hortinstein
Shameless plug: I wrote a quick and dirty node.js library to re-purpose the
amazon branded ones to do anything you want.

[https://github.com/hortinstein/node-dash-
button](https://github.com/hortinstein/node-dash-button)

